

From 1957: "The latest prodigy of the chess world is a fourteen-year-old ... Robert Fischer" - garret
http://www.newyorker.com/archive/1957/09/07/1957_09_07_025_TNY_CARDS_000257152?printable=true

======
mynameishere
_some of the wits among his teen-age friends now address him as Master Master
Fischer_

No, I think that's wrong. That degree of sparkling wit could only have
originated in the brain of a New Yorker columnist.

